# The dog that's not allowed on the furniture



## Twinkle Toes (Apr 27, 2013)

That's that rule already out the window then!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Ralph looks so comfy.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

So hard to resist them, especially when they are so cute and cuddley! Ahhhhh Ralph looks beautiful and enjoying his delicious slumber!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

How could you refuse, he looks so comfy.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I could never say no to that little cutie!! I am adding him to my reasons for wanting a beautiful golden cockapoo.  (someday.... )


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

He is stunning! I have to say! I keep looking at him... He looks so chunky and cuddley and has a BEA-utiful coat!


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

What a cutie! We didn't used to allow Lola on the furniture but she has just turned one and my husband has started to let her up on his knee in the evenings. I sense this will become a habit! She isn't allowed on any other furniture though or on the sofa at any other time. She actually sits and waits to be asked before she jumps up! Started out as a strict rule so as my daughters could escape her during the nipping stage but obviously that isn't a problem now - she is more likely just to lick them!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Nadine, I wish we had been a bit more strict with Lola! I love having her up for a cuddle but its not so good if she gets up on someone else's sofa!


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Ruth - I remember being in a friend's house once when Lola was younger and she started a doodle dash (only time it happened outside our house). Anyway, she was using their sofas as springboards at either end of her circuit! Mortifying!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lola does that when she is in a new house.. Sniffing everything on her way! Thankfully my friends are great. It is mortifying though!


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

Ralph's coat is just stunning!
I think in the US they would call that apricot instead of golden? I think golden sounds better.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ahhhh he looks so comfy so how could you make him get down, I love having a Cockapoo snuggled up next to me.... My feet are lovely and toastie x


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

So sweet!! I have the no furniture rule and I stuck by it for 7 months!! My Molly is so sweet love her but never has she been on our couch etc............it's hard but I forbid it

My friend had a poo and it was up and down furniture and then had back problems that cost them a fortune so that is my main reason for her staying on the floor or on her bed Love her and dont' want anything bad to happen to her. I would love to cuddle with her but for me her health is more important. I do cuddle on the floor


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awe so adorable...how can you say no to snuggles with that sweet little pup


----------



## Twinkle Toes (Apr 27, 2013)

Jayded said:


> Ralph's coat is just stunning!
> I think in the US they would call that apricot instead of golden? I think golden sounds better.


I describe Ralph as apricot, because that's how the breeder referred to him. Ralph's father is a descendant of an apricot poodle so I guess that's why they refer to it as apricot. I guess golden works as well!


----------

